# King Cobra (Ophiophagus hannah)



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi just wondering what would you feed one on, if like me you could not feed it other snakes?


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

118-118 said:


> Hi just wondering what would you feed one on, if like me you could not feed it other snakes?


CB babies will apparently take onto defrost but WC's i dont think you get to switch.


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

you're welcome to try assist feeding one defrost mice ;p


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

:lol2:


Chriseybear said:


> you're welcome to try assist feeding one defrost mice ;p


I will assist you in assist feeding it by giving instructions from behind some glass:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know shropshire exotics have had alot of success switching them over.


----------



## GarySpedding (Feb 24, 2008)

id just buy corn snakes every 2 weeks and feed it them ;o


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

I would probably try feeding them mice inside shed skins or advertise on here for dead snakes.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

If you want something like a King then you have to accept that snakes are their natural food source, baby Kings even CB are known to be picky eaters and tricky to 'get going'. 

If it's 'ethics', then I don't see what the issue is with feeding a natural food source? Obviously the snake is not alive when it's fed so what's the difference between feeding a dead mouse and a dead snake? Mice are pets too ...


----------



## GarySpedding (Feb 24, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> If you want something like a King then you have to accept that snakes are their natural food source, baby Kings even CB are known to be picky eaters and tricky to 'get going'.
> 
> If it's 'ethics', then I don't see what the issue is with feeding a natural food source? Obviously the snake is not alive when it's fed so what's the difference between feeding a dead mouse and a dead snake? Mice are pets too ...


 
id buy a live corn snake and feed it to them ;o


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

There are plenty of them royal pythons around...feed a king cobra them and then try and switch them onto leo's are there are too many of them!!!
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

You can get cheap rat snakes if you buy them in bulk, if you do research specifically looking for king cobra food, then you'll find places that cater for them. Kings also tend to feed quite rarely - often they'll stop for months at a time, so be prepared to have to keep live snakes as a food source unless you wanna waste an F/T one.


----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

just keep in mind that their digestive systems are geared towards an ophidian diet. Having said that, I've had success with tying a string of rats (thawed) together with suture thread and a small piece of snake in front for scent. I offered this off tongs to a wild-caught adult male and eventually weaned him over to rats in this way. He is still offered the occasional dead snake to vary his diet.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

why would you even consider owning an animal you're not prepared to adequately care for?If all it will eat is snake...it needs snake.some WC will switch to defrosted rodent, some will be patchy eaters their whole lives (ie some weeks/months will take rodent but not others) some will never take rodent. At all. Ever. One of our IHS branch members has a permanent advert up for dead snakes, his big girl has never shown any interest in anything other than snake. It doesn't even have to look much like snake (ie it will accept whole snakes or fillets/chunks of larger ones) as long as it's snake..it'll eat it..and enthusiastically. If he didn't feed it snkae he'd have to force feed it...or watch it die. Neither of which are idea being perfectly honest.


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mason said:


> why would you even consider owning an animal you're not prepared to adequately care for?If all it will eat is snake...it needs snake.some WC will switch to defrosted rodent, some will be patchy eaters their whole lives (ie some weeks/months will take rodent but not others) some will never take rodent. At all. Ever. One of our IHS branch members has a permanent advert up for dead snakes, his big girl has never shown any interest in anything other than snake. It doesn't even have to look much like snake (ie it will accept whole snakes or fillets/chunks of larger ones) as long as it's snake..it'll eat it..and enthusiastically. If he didn't feed it snkae he'd have to force feed it...or watch it die. Neither of which are idea being perfectly honest.


 
I wouldn't just asking for other peoples opinions see what answers i get.:2thumb:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

118-118 said:


> I wouldn't just asking for other peoples opinions see what answers i get.:2thumb:


that was my point, daft question. Why weould someone who won't feed an animal snakes consider keeping a snake eating animal? Plenty of other elapids out there, no need to put one at risk by taking one on knowing that at the end of the day you're not prepared to do everything that might be needed. tis irresponsible.


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mason said:


> that was my point, daft question. Why weould someone who won't feed an animal snakes consider keeping a snake eating animal? Plenty of other elapids out there, no need to put one at risk by taking one on knowing that at the end of the day you're not prepared to do everything that might be needed. tis irresponsible.


 
My question was really looking at if people were aware of any alternatives to snake for them, like a pseudo-snake as i imagine the people who would keep one would be a snake enthusiast and would want to try and use somethhing other than snake.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

no substitute exsists that i'm aware of. Most kpeers at that level are fully accepting of the natural ay of things and will be of the same attitude as me. Don't want to feed snakes then don't get a king.the only things that work are things like scenting,and then only if the snake is willing.


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mason said:


> no substitute exsists that i'm aware of. Most kpeers at that level are fully accepting of the natural ay of things and will be of the same attitude as me. Don't want to feed snakes then don't get a king.the only things that work are things like scenting,and then only if the snake is willing.


well i wouldnt get one personally was just a curious question wondering if there were any tricks of th trade so to speak. thanks for the input mate:2thumb:


----------

